# Carlsbad or Coronado?



## zinger (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm sure this has been discussed or asked about before, but I couldn't find anything.  I have a choice of 1bd's at Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad Seapointe, and Coronado Beach Resort.  The reviews look good for all 3...

Are all three within walking distance to the beach?  Is either one better suited for young kids?  Are the 1bd's bigger in one of the three resorts?  Any preferences?

Thanks...


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd take Coronado.  That would be because of the location and proximity to San Diego.


----------



## Neil Bock (Apr 26, 2006)

Carlsbad Inn has the easiest beach access, Seapointe is newer, Coronado is across from the great Hotel del Coronado. Seapointe has a great kids pool, but it's a fair walk to the beach and across a busy highway. Going out to eat requires taking the car or a long hike. Carlsbad Inn has separate kids and adult hot tubs and lots of shopping and restaurants all around. Units at Coronado Beach Club are nice, but rather small.

They are all nice, just depends on what's important to you.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 26, 2006)

It also depends on the time of year.

Seapointe is the most "resort like" experience, but like Neil says quite a walk to the beach. Many good things for young children. Kids pool, playground, mini  golf, pool tables, ping pong. 

Carlsbad Inn is best if you want a beach vacation and you plan on swimming in the ocean. They also have a decent pool and game room. The rooms are pretty good sized. Carlsbad Village is very nice and lots to do within walking distance.

I love Coronado, but IMO it's not the best place for kids. No pool, not much in the way of games and activities. The beach is a little farther than Carlsbad Inn. I have heard of water pollution in the area, due to the proximity of Mexico. Rooms are fairly small. 
This is a fantastic location for a honeymoon or romantic getaway. 
It is closer to San Diego and the activities.Seaworld and such.

Dave


----------



## zinger (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies... my highest priority is a nice beach that's close by (walking distance prefered) for the kids... sounds like Carlsbad Inn fits that best?


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 26, 2006)

The beach is a 2 minute walk from Carlsbad Inn. 
The other great thing is, they have thier own cabana on the beach.. where they will let you use sand toys, beach chairs, umbrellas and boogie boards at no cost. 
Then you dont have to worry about dragging them back and forth to your room.

If you book this resort. Call a couple weeks ahead of time to request a 3rd floor oceanview room.


----------



## urple2 (Apr 26, 2006)

> If you book this resort. Call a couple weeks ahead of time to request a 3rd floor oceanview room



Saw you advice and put in a request.( 5/7 )

Thank You!
Bill


----------



## Barbeque (Apr 26, 2006)

Zinger

We went to Carlsbad Inn on a trade we liked it so much we bought a unit there.  The Unit we bought was only a second floor but that was fine.  We have stayed there twice in 3rd floor units.  

LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION
The village there is neat. You really only walk across a very small street that is almost an alley and down a flight of stairs to the beach.  The house by the stairs between the Carlsbad Inn and the sand was for sale for over $6.7 million.  It wasnt very big either under 3,000 square Feet.  
If you go   we don't have a good seafood restaurant in my hometown and really enjoy the Fish House Vera Cruz (I Highly Recommend it).  It is just a couple of blocks from the Carlsbad Inn.   The adult hot tub is just for adults the pool and childrens hot tub are mostly kids.  The Carlsbad Inn really works hard at activities, and my son who is now 12 really enjoys it there.  The younger kids really enjoy it too.  Cessy's tacos across the street is good for a cheap meal too.

Lou


----------



## daventrina (Apr 27, 2006)

We have stayed at both Carlsbad Inn and Coronado Beach Resort and would pick   Coronado for a number of reasons.
Close to San Diego
Close to Coronado Beach which is a very nice beach.
Get to watch the jets land (probably a pilot thing)
Nice resturants and shopping close by.

We have turned down Carlsbad Seapointe more than once. Not that it isn't a nice resort, but it sits out by its self and we like to not have to drive.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 27, 2006)

Coronado Beach Resort also has FREE bikes you can borrow to ride all over the flat land there.  In high season I think you can only borrow them for 2 hours at a time.  Otherwise you can borrow them for close to all day.  We rode all over Coronado.  We took the ferry to San Diego with the bikes and rode up and down the SD waterfront (this was a very nice, long ride) to Point Loma.  We stopped for lunch at the Point Loma Seafood House in San Diego!  Saw others riding on towards the Cabrillo Monument but not us this trip.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 27, 2006)

Coronado hands down - great beach, great restaurants, walking distance to village shops, discount at the Loews spa.


----------



## chemteach (Apr 27, 2006)

They're both in nice "villages."  Coronado is really cute.  There are shops and restaurant across the street.  Even though there is no pool, you have access to the Loews hotel and a 30% discount on food.  I have also heard there are problems with the ocean water in Coronado.  You may be able to check that on the web.  The 1 bedroom units are small and have only a partial kitchen.  Some only have a curtain separating the bedroom from the unit - you can probably call to find out.  

We visited Carlsbad Inn last summer (didn't actually stay there) and Carlsbad village is great.  Shopping, restaurants, everything is right there, including a train stop if you want to take a train into San Diego.  I believe the units are nicer.

Edye


----------



## funtime (Apr 27, 2006)

I would choose Carlsbad Inn or the Seapointe for the reasons previously discussed.  While Coronado is precious, I don't think kids enjoy precious as much as space and activities.  Also, Carlsbad is closer to Legoland and Disneyland but still close enough to San Diego to enjoy that too.  Any place in Southern California you would need a car to fully enjoy.  If your kids are older and want to wander about a bit by themselves, Carlsbad Inn because it is in town, if they are younger and plan on staying a lot at the resort, the Seapointe.


----------



## zinger (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the great input... given our young kids, it sounds like Carlsbad Inn is the way to go... let's see if it still available


----------



## JohnnyO (Apr 27, 2006)

I would also choose CI or CSR.  We have stayed at all three and have kids.  We decided to purchase a summer fixed week at CSR...we like the fact that it is away from all the village activity and CSR is more 'resort' like plus most of the units have an ocean view....and the beach is a bit of a walk but not that bad.  It is through a CA State campground so it is protected and not that crowded and they have a lifeguard during the summer.

Our kids like to swim in the ocean and I won't let them swim at Coronado as it is somewhat trapped water and pollution from Mexico does affect it.  While we loved our stay in Coronado we have written off staying there with the kids and will stick with Carlsbad, Oceanside, and Del Mar Areas.

You should also consider Southern California Beach Club in Oceanside...it is right on the beach.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 28, 2006)

Some units at Coronado are REAL small with only a 3/4 wall in the master BR. Seapointe is about 2 miles from downtown Carlsbad -- a very long walk. Carlsbad Inn, as stated in other posts, has many walkable cafes and the beach. Also, not mentioned, is the Coaster train, and 3 blocks away is the station. You can hop train and go to end of line to downtown San Diego or one stop sooner is Old Town.  Train goes along ocean -- nice ride and takes an hour to San Diego. Please let us know your decision


----------



## JohnnyO (Apr 28, 2006)

I would not recommend trying to walk to the village and the beach near the village from CSR.....the beach in front of CSR is a nice one and just a short walk.  If you want to go to the village either ride bikes or drive.



			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> Some units at Coronado are REAL small with only a 3/4 wall in the master BR. Seapointe is about 2 miles from downtown Carlsbad -- a very long walk. Carlsbad Inn, as stated in other posts, has many walkable cafes and the beach. Also, not mentioned, is the Coaster train, and 3 blocks away is the station. You can hop train and go to end of line to downtown San Diego or one stop sooner is Old Town.  Train goes along ocean -- nice ride and takes an hour to San Diego. Please let us know your decision


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Apr 29, 2006)

The one advantage of the Corranada is the Hotel Del.

A must visit anytime.  One of the great old time hotels.  We saw it a Chirstmas in full Poinsentia.

There was a great walk in pizza seafood restaurant right across the road from the Carsbad Inn that we went to twice.

dan


----------



## JohnnyO (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah the Hotel Del is great.......that Pizza Seafood place is called Jay's....we always go there when in Carlsbad....great food.



			
				MoeDan2727 said:
			
		

> The one advantage of the Corranada is the Hotel Del.
> 
> A must visit anytime.  One of the great old time hotels.  We saw it a Chirstmas in full Poinsentia.
> 
> ...


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 30, 2006)

We faced the exact same choice three years ago when taking three kids, ages 11, 9 and 7, on a So Cal vacation. We passed on Coronado because it seemed more adult focused seemed like it was a bit remote on the island. As adults, we've stayed on Coronado and loved it but our goal was to do Disneyland, California Adventure, Sea World, the San Diego Zoo and Knott's Berry Farm all in a week from one location. OK, it was more my goal than my wife's but we did do it! Carlsbad Seapointe fit the bill very well and we enjoyed our week there. We did not walk to dinner, not a big deal IMO since we were really on the go all day,  but we walked to the beach a couple of times.


----------



## walumb01 (May 3, 2006)

*Gaslamp or Coronado*

We stayed at the Gaslamp Suites the week after Thanksgiving and liked it.  A little small and different in an urban setting than we are used to.  San Diego is wonderful.  We have secured a unit at the Coronado Beach club this November and wonder if people think one of these stays will be better than the other.   We will be driving to La Jolla each day and wonder if it will add much extra drive time.


----------



## Cathyb (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Gaslamp or Coronado*

walumb01: Be aware you have to cross a bridge to Coronado so your drive to La Jolla could be delayed if during traffic hours.


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Shall I switch my HOLD From Coronado to Carlsbad Inn*

This is for Apr 6 2008 checkin, our Spring Break, with 2 girls 7 and 12.   I  put a 1 br Coronado on hold on Sun.  Husband will be at a conference for Apr 5-8 (does not have to be at the meeting all the time).  I really liked Coronado area when I visited SD by myself two years ago, and it will be close to the conference site.  

After reading this post however, I'm leaning towards 1 br Carlsbad Inn.  1) I can get it with a deposit that will expire sooner.  2)  Looks like the kids will be happier.     3) The flower field will be booming then, right ?  

It's really hard to decide.  The adult side of me still like Coronado, but the small room size is not appealing.  The answer to these two other questions may help me: 1) Is Legoland worth it for girls (never Lego fans)  2)  Is a day trip to LA worth it ?  We've to LA many times on bussiness w/o the kids, but did not do tourist things.   No interested in Disney or Unviersal (we go to Orlando often).  If both are yes,  Carlsbad will be it. 

Thanks.


----------



## cmi (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi!

Legoland is really worth it for the girls and you.  Carlsbad Village is a nice area, nice beaches.  You can walk around it very easily.  Don't know if you will have car while husband is at conference, but there is a bus by the train station that takes you directly to legoland.  Try eating at Pizza Port on Carlsbad Village Dr.  Farmer's Market on Wed. afternoon.  If your girls or you like music check out the Museum of Making Music near legoland.  

L.A. is always nice.  We don't particularly like it probably because we live in S. California.  But nice to do once in a while.  My daughter is 9 and loves American Girl Dolls.  The American Girl Place is in The Grove (very nice shopping center) in Beverly Hills.  Well worth it if your daughters are into the books and dolls.

Whatever you do I'm certain you will love Carlsbad.


----------



## JohnnyO (Mar 5, 2007)

I highly recommend the CI in your situation.  They will love Legoland.  The flowers will be in bloom and awesome.  If you are going to be with your girls without your husband for a few days then I would want a more resort like setting and a clean beach nearby to walk to without going to far.  Plus I would want more room in the resort.

On the other hand, if your husband will be closer in Coronado and can (& plans to) get away, the proximity to the conference would be a major factor for our family hands down.  In this case Carlsbad is not nearly as convenient for the 'entire family'.  Also LA is not that great considering the drive, traffic, and more 'adult' type tourism.  There are so many attractions and parks in the San Diego area which are more geared to kids your age.

You will be fine no matter what you choose.  Both are nice.




xzhan02 said:


> This is for Apr 6 2008 checkin, our Spring Break, with 2 girls 7 and 12.   I  put a 1 br Coronado on hold on Sun.  Husband will be at a conference for Apr 5-8 (does not have to be at the meeting all the time).  I really liked Coronado area when I visited SD by myself two years ago, and it will be close to the conference site.
> 
> After reading this post however, I'm leaning towards 1 br Carlsbad Inn.  1) I can get it with a deposit that will expire sooner.  2)  Looks like the kids will be happier.     3) The flower field will be booming then, right ?
> 
> ...


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks.  After "consulting" with the kids, I'm pretty sure we'll choose Carlsbad.  Hubby will probably have a room in the city for the meeting.  

Two more Carlsbad questions:  1) Is the pool heated ? 2) Do they have bikes available (for a fee ?)  Any kids bike ?  Can you bike on the beach ?  We love doing that on Hilton head.


----------



## JohnnyO (Mar 5, 2007)

The pool is heated.

They have bikes for free for guests/owners in two hour increments.  But they are for age 16 and up.  Under age 21 needs an adult supervisor.  No kids bikes.  There may be kids bikes available at local bike shops...there is a place in Oceanside that rents kids bikes.

There is a bike trail along the beach headed south from CI.  As far as riding 'on the beach' I do not know.

Here are some links for your planning.

*Carlsbad Information and Links*
*
CI web site

Aerial pictures of California coastal timeshares*










xzhan02 said:


> Thanks.  After "consulting" with the kids, I'm pretty sure we'll choose Carlsbad.  Hubby will probably have a room in the city for the meeting.
> 
> Two more Carlsbad questions:  1) Is the pool heated ? 2) Do they have bikes available (for a fee ?)  Any kids bike ?  Can you bike on the beach ?  We love doing that on Hilton head.


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Now Grand Pacific Palisades comes into question*

Sorry that I keep bugging you.  Just as I was getting ready to comfirm Carlsbad Inn 1 br,  I saw a 2 br GPP unit for my date (4/6/08) popping up.  From what I read, it's not on the ocean but right next to flower field and legoland.  Will the larger size of GPP make up for its distance from the ocean ?   Is early Apr OK for swimming in the ocean (we are from the south and not very hardy) ?  If not, I won't really mind driving a few minute to play on the beach, but after swimming I don't like to get in the car.


----------



## JohnnyO (Mar 6, 2007)

The water is cold in California.  I swim in it but not for very long. If you plan to swim then that is a consideration.  But it will be a rental car so who cares...just bring a bunch of towels from the resort.

But with the flower fields in bloom....if you can get an Ocean View room overlooking the flower fields then go for it....it is a one of a kind experience.  You may be able to lock in an ocean view unit by calling the front desk/concierge and agreeing to do a tour of the HGVC Marbrissa which is the new resort they are selling. Your husband will have to go on the tour with you.  They have daycare for the kids.

Your kids will like this resort the best....at least my kids do.

It does not make us owners happy that the marketing department controls the OV rooms...but that is the reality right now so take advantage of it if you can.




xzhan02 said:


> Sorry that I keep bugging you.  Just as I was getting ready to comfirm Carlsbad Inn 1 br,  I saw a 2 br GPP unit for my date (4/6/08) popping up.  From what I read, it's not on the ocean but right next to flower field and legoland.  Will the larger size of GPP make up for its distance from the ocean ?   Is early Apr OK for swimming in the ocean (we are from the south and not very hardy) ?  If not, I won't really mind driving a few minute to play on the beach, but after swimming I don't like to get in the car.


----------

